# Proud Repeat P226 Owner- Buy Refurb!



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I just bought a backup for my 9mm P226R in the form of a Factory Refurb (red box) P226 (no rail) w/ .40 and .357 barrels. All I need now is a threaded EFK Firedragon 9mm conversion...

Uses all the same gear and get three calibers for the price of one. 

Any advice on .40 and .357 defensive ammo since I've moved beyond 9mm?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

PistolPackingParson said:


> I just bought a backup for my 9mm P226R in the form of a Factory Refurb (red box) P226 (no rail) w/ .40 and .357 barrels. All I need now is a threaded EFK Firedragon 9mm conversion...
> 
> Uses all the same gear and get three calibers for the price of one.
> 
> Any advice on .40 and .357 defensive ammo since I've moved beyond 9mm?


 With quality firearms buying refurbished is the way to go. you get a like new weapon straight from the factory at a substantial savings. 
Congratulations on your purchase! :smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I only shoot .40 and a little 9mm so I can't speak to .357. but all quality defensive ammo feeds through the P226. I've tested almost all of them.

My personal feeling is to use the same in practice that you carry for CCW or defense. By that I mean weight, caliber, and maker.

I shoot mostly Winclean or Winchester white box 165 grain and i like it. So I use Double Tap 165 grain for carry. Double tap uses the Speer Gold Dot HP. Probably the most popular around. I've done polls on a number of Forums and Gold Dot HP always seems to be in use at least 30% above any other single bullet. 

I like the Double tap because it is a powerful load with a very nice bullet.


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> I only shoot .40 and a little 9mm so I can't speak to .357. but all quality defensive ammo feeds through the P226. I've tested almost all of them.
> 
> My personal feeling is to use the same in practice that you carry for CCW or defense. By that I mean weight, caliber, and maker.
> 
> ...


I've been very tempted to buy the Double Tap ammo. My only concern has been questions about too much velocity and its effect on expansion/performance of the bullet itself. Those things are specifically engineered to perform a certain way.


----------

